# FreeFoam: Fluid Dynamics Simulation



## everypot (Apr 1, 2013)

FreeFoam is a fork of OpenFoam.  The old OpenFoam in ports was discontinued long time ago. FreeFoam is much easier to port than OpenFoam. Anyone interested in porting FreeFoam? 

http://freefoam.sourceforge.net/index.html
http://freefoam.sourceforge.net/doc/INSTALL.html


----------



## mix_room (Apr 4, 2013)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/porters-handbook/quick-porting.html

Porting isn't difficult. The easiest way to get it done is to do it yourself.


----------



## fonz (Apr 4, 2013)

everypot said:
			
		

> Anyone interested in porting FreeFoam?


Since I minored in aeronautical engineering, I might take a shot at it when I have the time.


----------



## everypot (Apr 7, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> Since I minored in aeronautical engineering, I might take a shot at it when I have the time.



Cool. Thanks


----------



## everypot (Apr 7, 2013)

mix_room said:
			
		

> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/porters-handbook/quick-porting.html
> 
> Porting isn't difficult. The easiest way to get it done is to do it yourself.



I would love to. There are dependency issues though.


----------



## fonz (Apr 10, 2013)

everypot said:
			
		

> I would love to. There are dependency issues though.


Most dependencies appear to be in the ports tree, but one does not. So I'll start with trying to install the dependencies that are in ports and then see if I can get that _libccmio_ thingy installed. If so, I'll probably create a port for that first and then see if FreeFoam will build with the versions of the dependencies that we have in ports now.

I'll keep you posted.

_Update:_ libccmio _is proprietary software and the links to it on the FreeFoam website are dead. But it appears to be optional, so I'll try building without it first._


----------

